

Show HN: WEDG – Personal Cloud – Final Two Days - michaelraven
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wedg-the-personal-cloud-you-ve-been-waiting-for

======
michaelraven
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/wedg/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/wedg/)

